# Affordable High-speed Net?



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

When is it going to happen? I mean $20 bucks a month for DSL or cable-modem? $40-50 bucks a month is asinine! I hear that the ISPs spent big money on the high speed internets' infrastructure so why don't they collect the cash to pay for it?

Let's take a look at some math here:

$40-50 a month * 0 Rage's = 0 no money.

$20 * 1 Rage * 12 months = $240

1 Rage * 5 years = $1200

0 Rage * $40-50 a month over 5 years = $0

$20 * many Rages who will buy it for $20 over 5 years = lots of cash.

So what are they waiting for?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

At one time I dont know if there still around, there were 2 FREE DSL providers, of coarse there were ad banners and you had to pay for hardware and installation. Leo, did reviews of both services on Call For Help once, I can't remember what he said though.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I think $40 a month is very reasonable for the speed. 

$20 a month = 4K per second download speeds

$40 a month = 250K per second download speeds

That's 62.5 times the speed for 2 times the price. 

Granted your mileage may vary but the numbers speak for themselves.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> $20 a month = 4K per second download speeds


If your lucky! I usually get 2.5-3Kbps


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

Maybe we'll see affordable high-speed internet service on satellite one day. After the merger goes through, perhaps???


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Getting more customers for the service allows them to lower the price because they have more money flowing for one service instead of two. Maybe this would be the same with satellite as well and with a discount for taking both internet and television this would be a great deal if the merger would go through.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

E* used to have, I dont know if they still have it, after the Starband problems, a discount is you have AT150 and Starband. It was $99/month for the 2 services, a savings of $10. Not bad, cable tends to do the samething heres the RoadRunner prices for my area

$40/Month- With TWs highest Digital teir
$50/Month- With other digital teirs or analog cable
$60/Month- With no cable TV service (that would be me)


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

I get a better deal from Cox because I have digital cable. Its either $30 or $35 a month. Its a little hard to keep track because I've got the internet, digital cable, premium channels, and telephone with a package of services. By getting everything we get a special deal, but to figure out exactly what you are paying for everything if you want to take all the special discounts into account can be difficult. Its just one very big check each month.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Uncharacteristically, Rage makes a good point.

That I agree with his logic this time scares the hell outta me. 


Nickster


----------



## Lightnin1 (Apr 23, 2002)

Here is the price breakdown of the local phone co. that we install DSL for:

128 up/384 down= $29.95/month
128 up/ 768 down = $36.95/month
384 up/ 1.5Mbps down= $ 74.95/month
1.2Mbps up/ 8Mbps (business usage) = $174.95/month

This local phone co. is really cheap for the lower plans, but when you want the higher speed plans, they are at the average cost.


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

I don't even think you can get DSL or Cable Modem where I live. 
And with Adelphia being the cable company I don't see them bringing BB service here. 

"Its a little hard to keep track because I've got the internet, digital cable, premium channels, and telephone with a package of services."

Well it makes it easy for the FBI to track you.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rage _
> *Well it makes it easy for the FBI to track you. *


Hey, I don't have anything to hide, except perhaps my relationship with you.


----------



## Dmitriy (Mar 24, 2002)

I'm paying $35 per month for cable(3MBPS).
I like the service


----------



## Ext 721 (Feb 26, 2007)

Rage said:


> When is it going to happen? I mean $20 bucks a month for DSL or cable-modem? $40-50 bucks a month is asinine! I hear that the ISPs spent big money on the high speed internets' infrastructure so why don't they collect the cash to pay for it?
> 
> Let's take a look at some math here:
> 
> ...


Not to DUH the ragemeister and dig up an old thread but....

0 rage on block with cable internet = ultra high speed (faster than aadvertised!)
1 rage on block with cable internet = very high speed (fast as advertised)
10 rage on block with cable internet = high speed (slower than advertised)
1000 rage on block with cable internet = my dial-up just beat your cable modem.

The more popular cable internet is, the slower it gets. haven't you heard the legends of people on the same block actually chewing each other out for hogging bandwidth?


----------



## turbo_oasis (Jan 4, 2007)

I have charter 10.0 service for 69.99/month. I know that the 3 is like 24.999 i think and the 5 is like 39.99


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

I ditched cable access, although it was much faster at 2:00 AM, but I'll stick with the 6.0 DSL because it is always 6.0 Mbs.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

4AM or 4PM, doesn't matter my Road Runner is rock solid and always fast. 15Mb down/1 Mb up for $49.90/month. A test at speedtest.net will always put me 14Mb+ at any given moment. Verizon can keep their DSL junk for $20 or $30, I'd prefer not to be a turtle on the information superhighway at 3Mbs, it's the new dial up.

But all in all, this is 2008, or it will be in a hour. 15Mb was fast a year ago, now its too slow, I want 20Mb or 25Mb and I'd pay for it. I used to pay $85 for 6Mb Road Runner a few years ago, so I'm willing to pay just about anything under $100 for the fastest connection possible.

I can't complain at all with test numbers

From Maryland (Closest test site)


From Bermuda (Not really optimal test site)


NYC (My preferred test site)


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

Qwest 1.5mb service is $26.99 for life with a home phone package. I have been very happy with the service and I bundle DirecTV with them to save an extra $5.00.

5.0 is $36.99. 256k is 19.95. $5.00 more per month for all without phone service.


----------



## kevinwmsn (Aug 19, 2006)

AT&T still has bundling in most areas for saving $5 off AT&T bill. I used to get 1.5 for $32 a month and now I got 3.0 for $37. Somewhere on AT&T's site is a link to get DSL for $10 a month for a year, the trick is that it's online offer only don't call about it.


----------



## funhouse69 (Mar 26, 2007)

I have been in the computer industry for way longer than I care to admit. With that said I think that what I am paying for my FIOS 20/20 Package is awesome ($59/Mo). 

A few years ago, for me to get that bandwidth at my company would have cost me upwards of $5k a month. While I know we are comparing apples to oranges when we talk SLA's and such but still nothing in my opinion touches this price which is why I am very happy to pay it. 

Verizon also offers a "For Life" plan for their low end DSL which is only $14.99 a month until you cancel. This is only something like 768 down and 128 up but it it better than dial up


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Rage said:


> When is it going to happen? I mean $20 bucks a month for DSL or cable-modem? $40-50 bucks a month is asinine! I hear that the ISPs spent big money on the high speed internets' infrastructure so why don't they collect the cash to pay for it?
> 
> Let's take a look at some math here:
> 
> ...


The problem with using microeconomics to describe macroeconomics is that it doesn't always translate so well .. One man's trash is another man's treasure. I actually pay > $50/month on my DSL line and I do not feel that the price is out of line.


----------



## csgo (Oct 15, 2006)

If you happen to be in AT&T territory they have two low cost DSL offerings mandated by their merger approval.

$10 per month for 768kbps service if you have AT&T phone service.

$20 per month naked DSL 768kbps service if you don't have AT&T phone service.

No term contracts are required for either service.


----------



## Pinion413 (Oct 21, 2007)

Unfortunately out here in Verizon country, the highest DSL goes is 3.0Mbps down/768Kbps up, which we have at roughly $35/mo. Granted, it's no 15Mbps, but still plenty quick enough for me. I don't really do any super-major downloading anymore, so for web browsing, streaming media, and whatnot, it's really not too shabby, and far better than the dial-up alternatives around here.:grin:


----------



## bt-rtp (Dec 30, 2005)

As a term of the AT&T acquisition of BellSouth, the FCC required AT&T to offer DSL service for $10 per rmonth.

You will not find this advertised, but if you go to their web site and hunt around enough, the service description is hidden in a bunch of legal mumbo-jumbo and includes the way to order it. It's a good deal.



Rage said:


> When is it going to happen? I mean $20 bucks a month for DSL or cable-modem? $40-50 bucks a month is asinine! I hear that the ISPs spent big money on the high speed internets' infrastructure so why don't they collect the cash to pay for it?
> 
> Let's take a look at some math here:
> 
> ...


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Nothing like resurrecting a 5½ year-old thread.  

Did we ever determine if "Rage" = "Roger"?

ATT has a little-known $10/m deal for DSL -- an FCC condition for approving the BellSouth merger.


----------



## Pinion413 (Oct 21, 2007)

Nick said:


> Nothing like resurrecting a 5½ year-old thread.


That's funny. I didn't catch that at the top. I was only concentrating on what was current. :lol:


----------



## 4DThinker (Dec 17, 2006)

Fellow I work with lives out in the country. Verizon thinks his area will be the next "bedroom" community suburb and as such ran fiber optic down his road in anticipation (and because they could get utility rights/access very cheap). He is now getting fiber optic HDTV/Phone/Internet at his house for $79 per month total. He told me he was able to download a DVD off of amazon's unbox site in 3 minutes. 

They won't put fiber anywhere near my house because Cable, phone, electrical, etc. already have the utility channels full.


----------

